# 2 Part Wood Bleach



## Tim Carter (Nov 17, 2014)

I have several pieces of box elder and Norfolk island pine I want to bleach but I can't find a 2-part wood bleach at a price I'm willing to pay. I've found the Klean Strip product but $70+ is too much. Does anyone know of a source at a better price? Is there a homemade recipe to create the same thing? I don't want to use a chlorine bleach or oxalic acid because my research indicates they bleach out too much of the grain. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2014)

Tim if it's any consolation the $70 price tag isn't very expensive because the stuff will last your forever. I noticed they are no longer selling WB-19 though . . . it's now labeled as GWB-19. I don't know if that means it's a different formulation though because I still have about half of mine left and I last bought it about 4 years ago. 

The A component is sodium hydroxide, which of course you can make if you have a mind to or just buy it. Part B is hydrogen peroxide which as you know is very inexpensive. If you find a better solution (heh heh) please post it!


----------



## elnino (Nov 18, 2014)

Gary Gunther wrote an article for the AAW on a cheap way to make it correctly with products one can get at pool supply companies and it is at the correct concentration already just mix two parts and you are golden.

i will look for it if you don't have AAW subscription.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2014)

elnino said:


> Gary Gunther wrote an article for the AAW on a cheap way to make it correctly with products one can get at pool supply companies and it is at the correct concentration already just mix two parts and you are golden.
> 
> i will look for it if you don't have AAW subscription.



Matt yes PLEASE post that link I am all eyes.


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 18, 2014)

Zinsser sells a 10 oz. kit for 8.00.....or maybe it's an eight oz. kit for 10.00 ....anyway, available at hardware and paint stores. I got mine at ACE Hdwe.


----------



## elnino (Nov 18, 2014)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...vdYxcCjL9JXwuvyCA&sig2=YoE0ClRflyIS6IAT-q7tIQ

If u have any questions I talk to Gary all the time so u will get him to give up any secrets.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your help, I appreciate it!!


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for posting that Matt, a very good article, saved for reference...


----------

